# What to use on new Stamped concrete



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a Church that got new stamped concrete sidewalk in August. What is the best thing to use on them without any damage? I'm a little worried, I dont want to be responsible for pitting.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a few residential clients with stamped concrete walkways and we were told to use either calcium chloride flakes or landscapers choice mix. Wont pit concrete and doesnt harm lawns.


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

Pure CMA.

Landscapers Choice is rock salt and dolomitic limestone filler. Crap.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd be interested in hearing from others as well. I have a customer that had a stamped concrete driveway installed this summer and i've never plowed one before. From what i can tell from researching the subject anything metal should not be used (shovels, steel cutting edges etc) and salt should not be used either. I also have studded tires and am thinking it might be best to not plow her anymore.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

jimbo64;1509773 said:


> I'd be interested in hearing from others as well. I have a customer that had a stamped concrete driveway installed this summer and i've never plowed one before. From what i can tell from researching the subject anything metal should not be used (shovels, steel cutting edges etc) and salt should not be used either. I also have studded tires and am thinking it might be best to not plow her anymore.


Rubber cutting edges only on this surface......I would Not use any ice melt on a New Stamped concrete walk, patio, drive.....If you have to use anything.....CMA is your best course of action......:salute:


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

First and best defense is to make sure it's sealed properly. There are winterizing sealers that can be applied to minimize damage. You may want to include the concrete installer on his own recommendations, because often times whomever is in charge of what products are used, that person becomes named the scape goat when the concrete fails. I would seriously ask that the installer write his own protocol, and let that be sorted out between he and the client, otherwise I would have the client sign off on what products are to be used.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

coldcoffee;1509781 said:


> First and best defense is to make sure it's sealed properly. There are winterizing sealers that can be applied to minimize damage. You may want to include the concrete installer on his own recommendations, because often times whomever is in charge of what products are used, that person becomes named the scape goat when the concrete fails. I would seriously ask that the installer write his own protocol, and let that be sorted out between he and the client, otherwise I would have the client sign off on what products are to be used.


I AM a concrete installer......No such thing as a Winter sealer...There are sealers which should be put down after job completion...Surface should be sealed every year or two there after....

As for a protocol.....I would recomend NO ice melter the first year....But, that in some cases that is not possible....So,CMA is the next best option....


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

This may help.

According to the American Concrete Institute, the
rate of chemical attack of calcium chloride on
concrete is “negligible”.
1
In an article titled, “Winter Weather, Deicers Need
Not Damage Concrete,” published by the Portland
Cement Association, calcium chloride is called one of
the “safest deicers for concrete”.
2
Independent laboratory tests produced results
consistent with the above statements.
3 
The data indicates that scaling from calcium chloride was less
than that of other deicers, and comparable
to that of pure water.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

What about cat liter or sand for traction


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

bare ground....pretreat so the snow does not stick


----------

